

Amplify your online learning - arjuntuli
http://learnifi.com

======
arjuntuli
This tool gives you free access to supplementary reading resources for online
courses, structured in a way that they won't consume more than 10 minutes of
your time at a stretch. The resources give a better understanding of the
concepts and the general problems faced. It would be really amazing to have
hacker new community as early users, please do sign up. Thanks.

Checkout the screenshots here:
[http://imgur.com/a/0LrgX](http://imgur.com/a/0LrgX)

